# SFC Lightweight Belt



## BeltPerformance (Dec 20, 2009)

Made by us for tonights MMA Event for Scottish Fight Challenge


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

nice belt .. way too many "mma companies" about running events now .. dunno which to take seriously


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

be tempted to get a Razorstorm one for the wall mmm


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats to Bobby McVitie who won a 4 man tourney to win the SFC title belt :happy:


----------



## BeltPerformance (Dec 20, 2009)

Razorstorm said:


> be tempted to get a Razorstorm one for the wall mmm


very tempting 

No, if anyone wants a custom belt made, let us know and we work something out.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

How much are you talking about for a belt ect, average, we need two for next year, One has been committed but the second is still in preliminary stages.

Pm me some details...


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice belt and yeah i see what you mean jeevan

typical scotts havin a southern fried chicken belt though


----------



## BeltPerformance (Dec 20, 2009)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> How much are you talking about for a belt ect, average, we need two for next year, One has been committed but the second is still in preliminary stages.
> 
> Pm me some details...


General prices, turnaround times and other stuff can be seen at Belt Performance


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Cheers mate ill be in touch soon...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Check out the black belt! Nicceeee!



trojan fight wear said:


> cheers mate ill be in touch soon...


----------



## BeltPerformance (Dec 20, 2009)

What black belt? All belts are on black leather


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Nahhh! lol the one below my name! lol


----------

